# what was the apostles' hermeneutic and exegetical method?



## bpkantor (Nov 26, 2010)

How did the apostles interpret the bible (the Hebrew bible)?

What was their exegetical method and hermeneutic?

We all have our methods, and I was just wondering what is our justification for our method. Most big differences between denominations and interpretations come down to hermeneutic and not simply missing something int he text. It all comes down to differences in hermeneutic principles. Because of this, I was wondering, how do we justify that our hermeneutic is the right one? What was the apostles'/writers of the NT hermeneutic?

Thanks guys.

God bless,
--Ben


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Nov 26, 2010)

Ben,
First item: if you follow the signature link below my name (below) it contains instructions about signature requirements, and "how to". In short, you personal control-panel page is the place to do this, so that your signature is automatically inserted every time. No worries.

Second, This book: Him We Proclaim: Preaching Christ from All the Scriptures :: Dennis E. Johnson :: Contemporary Authors :: Modern Authors :: Monergism Books :: Reformed Books - Discount Prices - Free Shipping is maybe the best thing out there (right now), in my humble opinion, on getting to the heart of Scripture interpretation.


----------



## bpkantor (Nov 26, 2010)

Thank you for the book reference. That will definitely be helpful in terms of the big picture hermeneutic, but what about for example more technical exegetical methods...

For example, there are some texts, when I interpret them (culturally controversial things especially) some people will tell me I am taking them too literally, and they will look more at the cultural context of the time and that will lead them to different understandings.

So, what determines/justifies our exegetical method in issues like this, and can we draw such justification from the apostles? What would make one exegetical approach more appropriate than another. Which exegetical approach can find its justification in the way the apostles did it? Thanks, --Ben


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Nov 26, 2010)

Westminster Seminary California faculty

Westminster Seminary California faculty

Was There An Apostolic Hermeneutic And Can We Imitate It? « Heidelblog

The Bookstore at WSC: Him We Proclaim by Johnson, Dennis E.


----------

